

Ask HN : Any ideas to reduce spam on HN? - chris_dcosta

I'm getting a bit fed of of the spam on HN.<p>I just clicked on a link and was taken to a porn site. I'm at work, and much as I like HN, I've found myself increasingly frustrated by irrelevant and downright stupid links.<p>Can we have moderators à la stackoverflow please? Bad stuff just gets closed out quickly.<p>Anyone else have any ideas?
======
mooism2
Was the link on /newest or on the front page?

I think it would be helpful if usernames on the new page appeared in green not
when they were created within the last week, but when they had never submitted
a link that was subsequently upvoted past a threshold.

I don't know whether HN does e-mail--style spam filtering on submitted pages,
but it seems like an obvious thing to try if not.

~~~
_delirium
I believe there's some sort of spam-filtering on the Newest page, but a lot
seems to be getting through. I think it's worsening the problem that
submissions have a hard time getting seen (and _really_ heavily depend on the
vicissitudes of the first few upvotes), because when legitimate submissions
are interspersed with significant spam, even fewer people bother to read the
Newest page carefully.

------
narad
Usually some posts are marked as NSFW, if it contains objectionable content.
In my experience, bad links never got to the first page at all.

